
Recollections of Early Chip Development at Intel (2001) [pdf] - Aloha
https://lark.tu-sofia.bg/ntt/eusku/readings/art_1.pdf
======
pcunite
Page 6, second paragraph:

 _The circuit size was limited by computing constraints such as memory.
Another equally important size limit was the mean time to the computer
crashing, which happened as often as every 15 minutes. If the computer went
down, we lost the whole run. This also applied to file editing. There were no
auto-backup files. We learned by brutal experience to save our work
frequently._

Wow. When we look at what those before us have done, there can be a tendency
to cast a dismissive eye to the shortcomings of the final _design_. Yes, but
look what they had to go through to get as far as they did.

~~~
jesuslop
Yea we can look back and be thankful to those that made possible to have
nowadays an Electron hello world app with 115MB memory footprint :-)

